# Lucky's handsome father :D



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I am still in contact with lucky's breeder so managed to get an updated (well fairly recent) pic of lucky's father. His name is Buster and he is 5 now .. isn't he gorgeous :tongue1:, when I went to pick up lucky there was still a little boy puppy available who looked like teeny version of his dad, I wished I could have had him aswell 

lucky's dad


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. xxxxx


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Buster is very handsome.
You can see where Lucky gets the good looks from!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ya know, what we Americans call(or what I grew up "knowing to be") JRT and what you have are 2 TOTALLY different dogs!! I ADORE these ones!!  



**Goes off to ponder**


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ya know, what we Americans call(or what I grew up "knowing to be") JRT and what you have are 2 TOTALLY different dogs!! I ADORE these ones!!
> 
> 
> 
> **Goes off to ponder**


 
There are so many variants of the "small type" JRT .. they can't be kc registered here because of that. 
I think the parson jack russell terrier might be more common in America. I have a few friends on facebook from america with parson russells and they refer to them as JRT's :smile: I don't know, all I know is that the small type JRT's had corgi thrown in somewhere centuries ago to make them small and short to be better at going down bunny holes 

Differences between Parson Jack Russells and Jack Russell Terriers - Jack Russell Terrier UK


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awh, what a cute little guy. 
It's obvious where Lucky gets his dashing good looks from!


----------

